# What is the difference dualcore, core2do, atom, Amd??



## shami_aa

Original intel 1.8 GHhz
Core2do 1.8 Ghz
Dual core 1.8 Ghz
Amd 1.8Ghz
Atom 1.8Ghz
Centrino 1.8Ghz

What is the difference among above 6s. (beside technology). I want to know which is best in speed and performance??


----------



## Allmine

the core2duo would probably be best for performance. 

what makes them different is the architecture, how much l2 cache they have,etc


----------



## porterjw

shami_aa said:


> Original intel 1.8 GHhz
> Core2do 1.8 Ghz
> Dual core 1.8 Ghz
> Amd 1.8Ghz
> Atom 1.8Ghz
> Centrino 1.8Ghz
> 
> What is the difference among above 6s. (beside technology). I want to know which is best in speed and performance??



Intel and AMD = different CPU companies
Centrino = type of mobile CPU made by Intel
Atom = looks like an Intel-based 'niche chip', meaning for use only in specific devices (actually had to Wiki that one...)

Now, as far as Dual Core and Core2Duo go, it's like this... A Dual Core (DC) processor is any CPU with 2 cores, regardless or Brand or Architecture. A Core2Duo (C2D) is a specific type of DC processor. A CPU's 'architecture' refers to the type of technology and instruction-set it contains. The 'Core2' architecture was introduced a few years back, and shortly after, Intel started making them DC, hence the 'Core2Duo' brand name.

All Core2Duo's are dual-core CPU's, but not all dual-core CPU's are Core2Duo's.

As far as the best CPU of those listed, the C2D will utterly smoke everything else in terms of performance.


----------



## shami_aa

imsati said:


> Intel and AMD = different CPU companies
> Centrino = type of mobile CPU made by Intel
> Atom = looks like an Intel-based 'niche chip', meaning for use only in specific devices (actually had to Wiki that one...)
> 
> Now, as far as Dual Core and Core2Duo go, it's like this... A Dual Core (DC) processor is any CPU with 2 cores, regardless or Brand or Architecture. A Core2Duo (C2D) is a specific type of DC processor. A CPU's 'architecture' refers to the type of technology and instruction-set it contains. The 'Core2' architecture was introduced a few years back, and shortly after, Intel started making them DC, hence the 'Core2Duo' brand name.
> 
> All Core2Duo's are dual-core CPU's, but not all dual-core CPU's are Core2Duo's.
> 
> As far as the best CPU of those listed, the C2D will utterly smoke everything else in terms of performance.



Thanx Imsati for the info. u have given.  but I want with specification means say 1.8ghz. whichone will be faster. May be L2 cache is also involved in the performance but its also part of CPU normally(I think). How much difference of speed among above 10%, 20% or 30% with same conf.(say 1.8ghz), or all same in performance.

All know core2du is the latest technology. but here I m not talking about technology. rather performance(with specifications given).


----------



## porterjw

I'm not sure what you're asking. As I stated above, the C2D will be faster on every front compared to those others listed. In fact, it will run circles around everything but (possibly) a Pentium dual-core, which is basically a down-tweaked C2D (it will still be quicker in the end, but the two will operate closer in performance to each other).

L2 cache will affect quickness of certain operations, yes. 

A dual core CPU (Pentium D-series, Pentium dual cores) will probably be anywhere from 25% to 50% faster than a single core counterpart, depending on the application. A C2D will pretty much be 100+% faster than a single core counterpart, and about 40% to 60% when compared with a non-Core Architecture dual core CPU (again, depending on applications).


----------

